# Secrets of Gaining Maximum Muscle Bulk  and  Power!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Some time ago I had the pleasure of listening to former world bench press champion Ken Lain talk about the secrets of Gaining Maximum Bulk and Power! He talked about many bodybuilders??? failure to pack on all the muscle weight and power they desire. I then asked him to describe his training strategies, which would [...]

*Read More...*


----------

